
Follow up to “Windows file system compression had to be dumbed down” - nfriedly
https://blogs.msdn.microsoft.com/oldnewthing/20170831-00/?p=96915
======
nfriedly
The original article generated lots if commentary:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12846104](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12846104)

